# Watching on an IPad?



## misty'smom (Mar 1, 2013)

I maybe dreaming this but I though I saw somewhere a link or info about watching the MareStares on an IPad or IPhone. Is it possible even though there is no flash player?? I have looked everywhere but can not find where I saw it....but then again I may have imagined it!! LOL


----------



## happy appy (Mar 2, 2013)

You can download an app called PUFFIN. That's what my hubby uses to watch marestare on his iPhone.


----------



## Eagle (Mar 2, 2013)

You can watch the cams that have the little apple on the MS cam list by clicking directly on the apple, for the others you will need to download an app. Cassie and I use Skyfire and it works just fine


----------

